# Winter 2006 SVS Newsletter



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the Winter 2006 SVS Newsletter. It’s full of interesting new information about reviews, new subwoofers, new prices, even free stuff!

In this issue:


Sound and Vision Magazine reviews the SBS-01 surround sound system.
 The new tiny SB12-Plus subwoofer sets a big new direction at SVS.
 SVS goes to Las Vegas, watch for product announcements at CES 2007!
 Plus subwoofer price hikes coming January.
 Export markets opening up to SVS.

Warm regards to all customers and fans during this holiday season. 2007 is shaping up to be another banner year for SVS audio fans. Get a head start on the coming year by downloading the full Newsletter.

Best wishes,

Ron Stimpson
Co-Founder, SVS
6420 Belmont Avenue
Liberty Ohio, 44420


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

> "We don't ply you with some seemingly perpetual "sales". You don't have to "know someone" at SVS.


:R I liked this part. It's funny because it's true and it happens (is happening) out there. I'll be interested to see the new speakers.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

it gives good info of SVS.
how often SVS public such newsletter? can it be subscribed yet?:hail: 



Ron Stimpson said:


> Hope you enjoy the Winter 2006 SVS Newsletter. It’s full of interesting new information about reviews, new subwoofers, new prices, even free stuff!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> ...


----------

